# Snake Bite Can't Stop Show



## babba007 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Published On:* 1-15-2010
*Source:* The Courier Mail

A CHILDERS reptile park owner discharged himself from hospital and staged his regular snake-handling show yesterday only hours after receiving intensive care for a deadly eastern brown snake bite.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Poggle (Jan 15, 2010)

unlucky


----------



## monkeyboy (Jan 15, 2010)

Scrolled down to the comments after that story and, suprise, suprise, found this:

i find the best way to handle snakes is with a garden shovel.
Posted by: *Richard Gobbler of Oxford st* 11:46pm January 14, 2010 

What a trooper Dick Gobbler. See a few snakes in Oxford St do ya mate? Idiot. 

I'm sure all these shovel merchants would love to be infested with rodents instead of living in a world with snakes, and sharks, oh and bees, dont like bees, and wasps and...........


----------



## percey39 (Jan 15, 2010)

haha dick gobbler lol i would hate that name he would cop it hard. What a tosser though its good to see we still have cavemen that kill anything that moves


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow, I don't think I'd be discharging myself from hospital after being bitten by a brown. I'd wait at least a day to get back out there, just to make sure I was ok. But still, what a trooper!
he he, dick gobbler...with a name like that no wonder he's a jerk


----------



## beatlloydy (Jan 23, 2010)

monkeyboy said:


> Scrolled down to the comments after that story and, suprise, suprise, found this:
> 
> i find the best way to handle snakes is with a garden shovel.
> Posted by: *Richard Gobbler of Oxford st* 11:46pm January 14, 2010
> ...



That has to be a gee up...but we did have a parliament minister in NSW a while back called Richard Face.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 23, 2010)

So there is a Richard gobbler in a well known gay area of Syd?
Who would have thought:lol:


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 24, 2010)

Lmao ^^


----------



## whcasual79 (Jan 24, 2010)

Im amazed at some of the comments from people below the article ... wow idiots are taking over

"Snakes are in plague proportions and hardly in need of protection laws." Lisa

"I'm from the old school and reckon the only good snake is on draped over a barbed wire fence till sundown." BTT

i reckon we should drape this BTT fella over barbed wire fence.... till 5 or 6 sundowns


----------



## otomix (Jan 24, 2010)

People are ignorant. Regardless in WHAT field your interested in (in our case, snakes and reptiles) most... MOST People follow stupid ignorant rants and doings just like their father, and their fathers father etc etc. 

"Son, The only good snake is a dead one." etc.... I'm sure if eastern brown venom was refined and (this is purely hypothetical FYI) and used to save his child from leukaemia, the guy would be praising snakes forever. People are ignorant SOB's... enough said.


----------

